# OWF ILC Championship Results



## OWF (Oct 15, 2009)

*Terri Hovance & Bob Wire Pull 26.20 Pounds And A Come-From-Behind Win At OWF Championship*

The Ohio Walleye Federation held their two-day championship at Mosquito Lake on June 11-12th. It turned out to be a battle between OWF veteran team Terri Hovance (Cortland, OH) & Bob Wire (Boardman, OH) and rookie team Joe Reigrut (Boardman, OH) & Gary Gaca (Austintown, OH).

On day one, team Erick Williams (Hubbard, OH) and Jim Williams (Youngstown, OH) battled Reigrut/Gaca for the top spot. Reigrut/Gaca emerged from rookie status to a contender with the top weight of 16.30 pounds with Williams/Williams knocking at their door with 14.20 pounds. Both teams were pitching jigs and crawlers in 3-6 feet of water. 

Reigrut/Gaca and Williams/Williams were confident going into day two. We were feeling relaxed and confident those fish would still be there. We were throwing 21 inch fish back yesterday and thats a good feeling to have! said Reigrut. However, just after send-off, a cold front moved in and shut the big fish bite down for the top two teams. This cold front didnt affect veteran team Hovance/Wire. They knew exactly what to do and showcased their angling skills.

Hovance/Wire pulled 10.40 pounds on day one by pitching jigs and casting shad raps in and around the weeds. The start of day two did not look promising for team Hovance/Wire down by 5.90 pounds and encountering some bad luck. A misplaced sonar cord, broken reel and losing the first three fish at the boat typically spells disaster for most teams, but Hovance would not let it affect him. The bail on my favorite reel broke on the third cast of the morning and I had to use a cheap backup that I won from a raffle. said Hovance. All he kept thinking was Here we go again. Its going to be one of those days. Hovance was really starting to doubt the day until a fellow competitor yelled over and told him that things will turn around. 

Hovance, drawing on years of angling experience, switched from worms to leeches and changed to a watermelon colored jig while fine-tuning his boat control. Things started going his way when he methodically starting picking apart the area he was fishing. He caught over 30 walleye on the day with some big bruisers in the box. 

Struggling on Day 2, Reigrut/Gaca brought 5 fish to the scales weighing 8.40 pounds for a two-day total of 24.70 pounds. Hovance/Wire wouldnt be denied when they brought their Day 2 bag of 5 fish for an impressive 15.8 pounds for a total of 26.20 pounds and take the come-from-behind win from Reigrut/Gaca.

Hovance has been a member of the OWF since its inception and this was his first championship victory. It was an emotional victory for him. This club has taught me a great deal about fishing and friends. I would like to thank everyone especially my wife Lisa. I tell other anglers to join this great club if they want to learn how catch more fish and gain great friends. I also would like to the OWF committee for all their time and hard work. 

Rounding out the top 5 places for both days was Reigrut/Gaca with 10 fish weighing 24.70 pounds. Third place team went to Ron Bradway/Chris Bradway weighing in 10 fish for a total of 23.90 pounds. Fourth place went to Mitch Shipman/Chris Shipman bringing 10 fish to the scales for a total of 23.80 pounds. Fifth Place went to Erick Williams/Jim Williams weighing in 10 fish for a total of 22.40 pounds.

The OWF is a 100% payback nonprofit organization run by walleye anglers, for walleye anglers. The OWF offers two circuits the Inland Lake Circuit (ILC) and the Central Basin/Lake Erie Circuit (CBC). It represents their commitment to walleye anglers and to their interests in fishing both inland lakes and Lake Erie by providing the most affordable and highest quality events possible. It all adds up to the most rewarding, fun, competitive and affordable team walleye circuit in Ohio.

The OWF would like to thank all of the volunteers that made the ILC a success. We look forward to the start of our Central Basin Circuit and those teams competing for the Ohio Walleye Cup. 

Find more information, results, registration forms or register via PayPal at www.fishowf.com or contact Ron Bradway at 330-704-0393, Steve Booher at 330-608-8161 or Mitch Shipman at 330-984-6595


----------



## Kdog (May 2, 2007)

Congrads Terry on the victory,,,,a real class act and local veteran that deserves some praiseIn all my years of fishing never have had a better friend/angler in the boat with me.

Kdog
KeithWalters


----------



## jcfishing (Nov 30, 2008)

I second Kdog's thoughts. I had the pleasure of fishing with Terry during the 2009 WRWA Championship. He's a talented angler and taxidermist. We had a blast during that tournament. For Terry to win the championship on his home lake is a special accomplishment. Great job Terry! I can't think of anyone more deserving.


----------



## OWF (Oct 15, 2009)

Congrats Terry on the Victory you deserve it!! You are a great fisherman and even better person. 

Thanks Steve Booher


----------

